# Problem mit Youtube App



## Dicker_Klops (12. Oktober 2021)

Hi, 
Ich habe aktuell noch ein Samsung Galaxy s5. Seit heute spinnt die Youtube App bei mir . Wenn ich sie starte steht da das es eine aktuallisierte Version gibt. Kann dann nix machen außer auf aktuallisieren klicken , werde dann weiter in den Google Playstore geleitet. Dort ist dann die Youtube App , kann dort aber nur Deinstallieren ( das werden glaube nur alle Updates entfernt , nicht die komplette app ) oder aber Youtube App öffnen klicken . Wenn ich auf Youtube App öffnen drücke komme wieder auf Youtube App die nicht nutzen kann weil sie aktuallisiert werden muss. Also bleibt mir nur Deinstallieren übrig. Danach kann ich dann die App installieren , lädt dann runter und installiert ( dauert bisschen immer ) . Dann kann ich die App wieder ganz normal nutzen . Bis ich sie schließe bzw mal die App wechsel und dann zurück auf Youtube möchte . Dann kommt das Fenster wieder das die Youtube App aktuallisieren muss und das gleiche Spiel geht von vorne los. Ich habe schon versucht einfach google Playstore zu öffnen und dort bei Apps nach Aktuallisierungen zu suchen, leider finde ich da nicht die Youtube App bzw kann dort nur auf Youtube App öffnen drücken. Ich habe schon gedacht das es eventuell am Speicher liegen kann , hab extra Speicher frei gemacht , habe jetzt fast 1 GB feier Speicherplatz. Kann mir einer bei meinem Problem weiter helfen ?


----------



## Cosmas (12. Oktober 2021)

Das Problem ist das S5 und sein veraltetes Android, das Ding gibs seit 8, das Neo seit 7 Jahren, der Unterstützungszeitraum is halt schon lange abgelaufen für Android 4, 5, 6...

Das is bei meinem S3 mini nicht anders, juckt mich aber auch nicht weiter, denn das ist tatsächlich primär zum SMSen und teleonanieren da.^^



> Wenn du deine App nicht aktualisieren kannst, liegt das wahrscheinlich daran, dass dein Android-Betriebssystem die neuere Version der YouTube App nicht mehr unterstützt. Aktualisiere Android nach Möglichkeit auf die neueste Version, um die aktuelle YouTube App für Android verwenden zu können.
> 
> Wenn du die YouTube App weiterhin nutzen möchtest, ohne dein Betriebssystem zu aktualisieren, sollte dir klar sein, dass ältere Versionen der YouTube App irgendwann nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Du kannst YouTube auch jederzeit über m.youtube.com in deinem mobilen Browser aufrufen.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (13. Oktober 2021)

Liegt das also einfach daran das mein Handy bzw Android Version zu alt ist ?


----------



## Benny848484 (14. Oktober 2021)

Wir haben das gleiche Problem seit gestern mit dem S5 meiner Mutter. YT musste aktualisiert werden, weil man sonst nicht mehr reingekommen wäre. Danach dann endlos Schleife. Man kommt nicht mehr rein, trotz Update.
Wenn man YT aus dem Anwendungsmanager heraus auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzt und wieder aktualisiert, kommt man nur rein, solange das Handy nicht neu gestartet wird.
Sonst wieder endlos Schleife.
Man wird damit gezwungen, ein neues Telefon zu kaufen. Sehr nachhaltig.....dafür das alle rumjammern, das weniger Ressourcen verbraucht und alle Elektroautos kaufen sollen.

Gruss
Ben


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Oktober 2021)

Alternativ könnte man das gerät Flashen und eine Custom OS drauf machen auf Android basis.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe es mit dem Deaktivieren bzw zurücksetzen im Anwendungsmanager versucht. Leider ist es bei mir so . Das es zwar klappt aber nur bis ich die Youtube app verlasse bzw zu einer anderen mal wechsel , dann kriege ich wieder die Info Youtube App aktualisieren. Funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. 

Ich kenne mich mit Flashen bzw Custom OS garnicht aus , da ich mich damit nie beschäftigt habe. 

Ich hatte früher schonmal ein S5 leider ging das kaputt ( Hatte dazu hier auch Thread erstellt , Kaufberatung neues Handy ) . Hatte mir dann neues S5 wieder geholt und zwar gebraucht , war sehr günstig. Hatte mir wieder S5 geholt , da ich mit S5 zufrieden war und ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht viel ausgeben wollte für ein Handy. Da großer Umzug ansteht und noch einige andere Ausgaben. Jetzt habe ich neues ( gebrauchtes ) S5 und Probleme mit der Youtube App die ich sehr viel nutze. Die Youtube Web Version über den Browser, läuft meiner Meinung nach von der Bedienung nicht so Smooth wie die App. Vielleicht kommt es mir auch nur so vor aber merke da unterschiede was bedienung angeht. Die App gefiel mir besser.


----------



## Schori (22. Oktober 2021)

Nutze YouTube doch einfach via Browser. Mach ich auch so und genieße die Vorzüge eines addblockers.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (23. Oktober 2021)

Nutze aktuell YouTube via Browser , leider finde ich die Bedienung nicht so gut wie bei der App. Ist auch gut aber App halt besser. Mit Addblocker nutze ich am PC, nie daran gedacht das es auch auf Handy möglich ist, wobei die Werbung mich jetzt nicht so stört , meist nur 5 Sekunden dann kann skippen . Ich denke werde mir wohl früher oder später neueres Handy holen. Ich finde es echt schade das google ältere Versionen ausschließt , das sollte doch wohl Technisch möglich sein das es läuft , wollen sicher nur das man neues Gerät kauft.

Kann man irgendwo sehen welche Android Version Youtube App mindestens braucht bzw. wie da die Zukunftspläne aussehen ( sofern man etwas schon weiß ) ?


----------

